# Choctawhatchee Bay Newbie



## clawdaddy13 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am new to the area. I have a 18 foot center console/bay boat that I can fish any where in the bay, I usually use the ramp in boggy bayou. I have been out several times in the bay and I am having trouble finding redfish. I am looking for any help you are willing to give whether that beareas to try , techniques, bait, anything thatmight put me on some redfish. Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Might be able to help you out. Do you have room for one more?


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

Claw i have fished that bay a bit, i used to live on eglin and launch from thier. i had my best times early in morning or at night (night being better) around the coast guard jetties and around the Destin bridge. I would also try going out of the pass (if its calm kind of scary at night) and make a right at the west jetty. fish that jetty towards the end and hold on. We caught eight redfish thier one night and a couple of black tips. all of the redfish were way over size limit but they were fun. Hope this helps. OH one more thing , in october these spots will be REALLY good.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

the last time I fished under midbay bridge I caught a keeper red on a bull minnow. That was about a month ago. Theres a lot of grassflats and points(white point)to fish where you should catch a red also.


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Try the grass flats behind Range 22 on Eglin. Schools of reds move across the flats late in the afternoon. Use a sidewinder.


----------

